# Diagnosis for breast exam ??



## MsMaddy (Oct 8, 2009)

Can someone tell me, what is the diagnosis code for breast exam ?? I need to let my doctor's know. 

Thank you in advance

msmaddy


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 8, 2009)

Is this for routine screening?  Or did the patient express a complaint/symptom?


----------



## MsMaddy (Oct 8, 2009)

mitchellde said:


> is this for routine screening?  Or did the patient express a complaint/symptom?



just a routine screening. 

Thanks again
msmaddy


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 8, 2009)

It will be either V76.10 for breast screening unspecified or V76.19 for other screening breast exam


----------



## MsMaddy (Oct 8, 2009)

mitchellde said:


> it will be either v76.10 for breast screening unspecified or v76.19 for other screening breast exam



thank you soo much!
Msmaddy


----------

